# New person needs help



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2007)

I have over 50-100 LBS of computer circuit board and processor scrap. this weight is climbing and I want to refine the gold from it. I have never done it and would like to know the easiest way to do it. I have seen on the internet "simplicity gold refining system" as well as using chemicals. Whast is the best way? help is needed!


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Mar 3, 2007)

simplicity is just to refine gold you need aqua regia

i have the the items you need and i can send you info on how to do it


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

When you say 50-100 lbs. of circuit board and cpu scrap it's pretty wide open as to what is the best or easiest way is. The first step to getting the gold out yourself is to strip the stuff down to highest gold concentration per part. What I mean by that is for example if you have 50-100lbs of motherboards you will need to cut, pull, rip, break, or some way get the gold bearing parts (cpus, pins, edge connectors, etc.) off of the mainboards. Then you take this much smaller amount of concentrated gold scrap and put it thru one of the many processes you'll find mentioned among the memebers here. These processes include, dissolving the base metals in nitric acid or some other mixture (good for pins and fingers), using electricty to remove the gold plate from the scrap (good for plated scrap), or the quickest (and most dangerous!) way with AR (Aqua Regia). 

On the other hand if you have 50-100 pounds of high grade milspec connector fittings, I would recommend using the reverse plating technique. For the cpus it depends on the types of cpus you are talking about as to the best method. 

If you get more specific on your type of scrap, maybe even post a photo, I'll elaborate more for you then.

Welcome Again,

Steve

P.S.:
For all you guest and newbies browsing the forum, please feel free to explorer the various topics as you will certainly find something interesting along the way. Also please sign up and post something to contribute to the forum.
Thanks.


----------



## dwt9999 (Mar 4, 2007)

So is there any profit to be made by processing the mobo's or other circut boards to get gold from between the layers?

Lew


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 4, 2007)

Lew,

As you mentioned, most newer motherboards are composed of 5 to 7 layers of material. The traces between the layers are not gold plated, only the contact 'lands' and sometimes the board feed thrus. That is not true of some older HP double sided boards and some PCI and ISA cards which contain a thin layer of gold across the entire surface of the exposed traces on the top and/or bottom layers.

The story is similar, but slightly different for certain layered cpus, namely sloted PII's and chipset components. Check out my handy work in the photos below and it should all be clear.












I hope this helps.

Thank you for the post.

Steve


----------



## gb10101 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Steve,

Idealman has touched on a topic I am curious about. I too have several boards, many of the the old HP with appears to be a significant amond of gold, on both sides. Of course, some of in is under a layer of something like varnish.

I know there are methods for recovery of this material, but am not quite where to begin to look... hence the question to you. Both you as well as Precious metals mention Aqua Regina. I have heard of this but no nothing about the process, and the asociated dangers of using it.

Thanks in advanace,

Gary


----------



## gb10101 (Mar 4, 2007)

Precious Metals,

You have indicated that you have materials available to Idealman. I am curious about what you have as you are relatively local to me as I am located in Calabasas.

Please let me know when you get a chance,

Gary


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 4, 2007)

Gary,

Thanks for posting.

The AR process is VERY dangerous, that is why I don't do it any longer. Precious Metals can give you the specifics as I'm really tied up getting my post on electrolytic recovery completed.

Here are a few links you should explore for starters:

This one will set the stage for you as you proceed. 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=42

The ratios for the AR mixture can be found by performing the searches in the link above and are also available in the forum at:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=116&highlight=#116

AR is the last entry on the above chart.

I'll post later with more info on the HP boards as I have a load of them to process. This will it will provide some rich content to the forum. As usual I'll provide photos and detailed info.

Please post some of your work for the forum to get an idea of what other folks are doing.


Thanks Again,

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 4, 2007)

gb10101 said:


> Both you as well as Precious metals mention Aqua Regina.



As far as I know AQUA REGINA is AQUAMAN's main squeeze, some even believe she doesn't even exisit!! (Ha! Ha!) Just Kidding, I couldn't resist.

Seriously though,
The proper term is Aqua Regia, Royal Water, Königwasser, königliches Wasser, etc.

Steve


----------



## gb10101 (Mar 5, 2007)

Steve,

Thanks for the clairification, and also for deflating my mental image! Well, now I can eliminate one of the dangers I was imagining...

Sorry, couldn't resist an equally sarcastic reply, and I will take and post some pictures as well.

Again, thanks for all of your effort on this board,

Gary


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 5, 2007)

Gary,

I hope I didin't offend you, it was all meant to be good humor.


Steve


----------



## gb10101 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Steve....

No Sir, no offense taken in any way... In fact it made me laugh and reflect on the one person I ever knew named Regina... And it was a pleasant memory at that, she was very attractive to say the least.

Sorry Noxx, I know this is WAY off topic here, but a little humor goes a long way.

Keep up the good work!

Gary


----------



## Noxx (Mar 5, 2007)

Lol I like it. We need humour in serious subjects :roll:


----------

